# Mail plante avec Gmail



## keke26200 (6 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

depuis plusieurs jours de rencontre des problèmes avec MAIL et deux de mes comptes GMAIL ( en Imap) quand MAIL se lance il essaye de charger les derniers mails et ensuite se met à planter... 

Je ne sais pas si quelqu'un à déjà eu ce problème. 
J'ai supprimer le compte recréé. Rien à faire c'est toujours pareil... 

Ce que je ne comprend pas c'est que ce compte GMAIL fonctionne parfaitement sur mon Imac et sur mon Iphone mais la sur mon MacBooKPro rien ..

Si quelqu'un à des idées, ou des personnes qui ont déjà eu le même problème que moi j'attends vos conseils avec impatience

Merci d'avance

Cordialement.


----------

